#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Why we need to create AI that thinks better than human brain?

## Bhavya

We Usually think of AI as faster and better Versions of human Brain.And we very much interested to create It.
Because we believe It's our extreme Achievement in technology.

But My Question is why we want to create a machine better than us ?




PS: If you guys know the answer please tell me especially.

----------


## Helena

> We Usually think of AI as faster and better Versions of human Brain.And we very much interested to create It.
> Because we believe It's our extreme Achievement in technology.
> 
> But My Question is why we want to create a machine better than us ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: If you guys know the answer please tell me especially.


The answer is in your question as well�� It's simply because *they are faster and better than us.*People these days want everything done faster and better.Not every single person could get it done and for that we need an AI which works better than us!

----------


## Bhavya

> The answer is in your question as well�� It's simply because *they are faster and better than us.*People these days want everything done faster and better.Not every single person could get it done and for that we need an AI which works better than us!



yeah you right, But instead of making a faster and better machine Why can't we experiment to increase our productivity faster and better ?

----------


## Helena

> yeah you right, But instead of making a faster and better machine Why can't we experiment to increase our productivity faster and better ?


It's because humans have a limitation for everything. It's *not like they can't but the probability is less* and it's not possible to make the productivity high using humans all over the world.Hence we need the help of such AI.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's because humans have a limitation for everything. It's *not like they can't but the probability is less* and it's not possible to make the productivity high using humans all over the world.Hence we need the help of such AI.


Now I got your point, Thank you for enlighten me Sheero.

----------

